# Splashed White Gene Results - PHOTOS!



## Joanne (Jan 26, 2012)

Here are the first of many test results.

There are three additional blue eyed and two brown eyed horses that tested negative which I will post seperatly.These horses are Positive for SW-1, We had no SW-2 or SW-3 positives, so I will only be stating the SW-1 results.

*****************************************************************************************************************

Pacific Mad Hatter

Jet Black Frame Splashed White Tobiano Pinto Stallion, with Blue Eyes.

He was tested found to carry the Frame (LWO), and the Tobiano gene.

Results from UCD: Heterozygous Splashed White SW-1







****************************************************************************************************************

Nostalgias Dirty Money (aka "Monet")

Black Sabino Splashed White Overo Pinto Stallion, with Blue Eyes. Homozygous for Black.

Monet was tested at Animal Genetics and is Sabino (sb1) positive, Frame (LWO) negative, and is Homozygous for Black.

Results from UCD: Heterozygous Splashed White SW-1






***********************************************************************************************************************

Pacific Pizzazz

Bay Homozygous Tobiano Splashed White Pinto Stallion, with Blue Eyes.

He has been tested and is homozygous for the Tobiano pinto gene, and negative for the Frame (LWO) pinto gene.

Results from UCD: Heterozygous Splashed White SW-1






************************************************************************************************************************

Pacific Black Eyed Susan

Jet Black Frame Splashed White Tobiano Pinto, with Blue Eyes.

Susie has been tested and is positive for the Frame (LWO) gene, and is heterozygous for Tobiano pinto.

Results from UCD: Heterozygous Splashed White SW-1






***************************************************************************************************************************

Fergies Kitty Hawk

Chocolate Silver Bay Splashed White Overo Pinto, with Blue Eyes.

She has tested negative for the frame (lwo) gene, and positive for the silver, and agouti (bay) gene.

Results from UCD: Homozygous Splashed White SW-1/SW-1






This was our only HOMOZYGOUS Splashed White.


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations Joanne. I am so happy to see these results coming in. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 26, 2012)

I was in contact with Glenn Simerly yesterday @ UCDavis and he said he'd run

Zoey's retained hairs, today, and I'd have the results, next week.

This is so interesting.

Zoe has wrap around white on her face and two crystal blue eyes. She tested

negative for LWO, 2 years ago @ UCDavis.


----------



## supaspot (Jan 27, 2012)

very interesting , thanks for sharing


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Jan 27, 2012)

Gorgeous horses. The one horse who is homo for splash white looks a lot like my filly does who is neg for tobiano and LWO, so am wondering if she is homo for it too? Have to wait til tax return time to send in a test for her though.

Marsha


----------



## shelterwood (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow amazing horses! As I just found out my splash paint mare is deaf, anyone here with these lovely colored critters have experience with that? I am really curious as they develop the testing for the splash gene if they will be able to find definitive links to the coat pattern with deafness?


----------



## Loess Hills (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting pictures with the results. This is a real learning experience for us all.


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 27, 2012)

Great info! Thank you Joanne for the information accompanied by pix.


----------



## LesliKathman (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting these, especially the homozygous SW1 horse. That was the one thing I most wanted to see. There are some Morgans with that same kind of pattern being tested, which we suspect are homozygous, so hopefully that will tell us more.


----------



## Joanne (Jan 27, 2012)

For me this was the best way to present it so we could all learn. I was only allowed to post one photo of each horse, when I first tried to post this with both sides of each horse I was not able to load it.

We also had five negative horses.Which I plan to post seperatly.


----------



## dgrminis (Jan 28, 2012)

Great info.. Thanks again for sharing.. I was glad to see the homozygous SW1 horse as I was curious about that


----------



## little lady (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting results with pictures. What a great learning tool. I find this so interesting.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 29, 2012)

here are 3 I think I will test.

This filly has never been tested for anything.





***********************************************************************************************************************************************

This stallion is tested for homozygous tobiano only.Ritz





**********************************************************************************************************************************************

This is a 3 yr mare not previously tested but out of both homoozygous parents.


----------



## Joanne (Jan 29, 2012)

Please post the results when you get them. We all have so much to learn!


----------



## fastrack (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice post. Thanks for taking the time to share your knowledge!


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 30, 2012)

Results are in for Zoey's Splash test, run this past Thursday @ UCDavis.

She had previously been tested by them, in 2009, as she had been registered

as a palomino as a youngster.

This is what we now know of her genetics.











Coat Color results for KNIGHTSTARS GOLDEN TREASURE:

Splashed White SW-1 Result:

N/SW1 - Horse has one copy of the SW-1 mutation.

Splashed White SW-2 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-2 mutation.

Splashed White SW-3 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-3 mutation.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Red-Factor Result:

e/e - Only the red factor detected. Basic color is sorrel or chestnut in the absence of other modifying genes.

Agouti Result:

a/a - Only recessive allele detected. Black pigment distributed uniformly. Basic color is black in the absence of other modifying genes.

Cream Result:

N/N - No evidence for the Cream dilution altered sequence detected. Basic color is sorrel or chestnut, bay or black in the absence of other modifying genes.

Silver Result:

N/N - No evidence of the altered sequence detected.

Overo Result:

N/N - No evidence for the altered sequence detected.


----------



## Joanne (Jan 31, 2012)

Nancy do you have full body photos both sides of this mare, like you might have for registration? I would love to see her leg markings as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 31, 2012)

The only leg white Zoey has appears on her left side (front and rear) with white hooves.

There is counter shading, at the coronet band on the right side, but the hooves are black.


----------

